# Able to separate with poor credit score??



## Lilipad (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm still not sure if I'm going to leave my husband; I want to speak with a counselor first. However, I think about it a lot and recently starting worrying about whether or not I'm financially able to leave.

My credit score is horrible. I was getting my master's degree and unable to work. During that time my husband was in charge of the bills. What I failed to realize was that he just stopped paying some of the bills when money was tight ( despite the fact that he makes over $100k and going to school should have been fine if he was willing to give up certain amenities). I'm now out of school and make very good money. But I have student loans, credit card bill that wasn't being paid while I was in school, etc. With my salary, I make more than enough to pay these off (in fact, I'd pay them off faster alone as I'm able to give up things like satellite tv), but I'm not sure if I'd be able to find a place to live. I wouldn't want to stay in the house, but can people get an apartment with bad credit? Thank you all in advance for listening.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not sure how your posts was over looked.

Yes you can find a place with a bad credit score. You will just need to get more creative.. perhaps offer more of a deposit.


The other thing you can start is to clean up your credit report. There are books that will tell you how to do this. Just do not go to a company that charges a lot of money to do it.


----------



## Lilipad (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you very much. That makes me feel better. I can definitely place a bigger deposit. I'm working on improving my credit score, but that's going to take a long time. Thanks!


----------

